
What is a Kanban board and why you should use it? - kooskoos
https://medium.com/@omkar_80824/kanban-board-b42daf7578e9
======
mimixco
Two great kanban tools to try are Trello[0] and Codecks[1]. The latter is sold
as a tool for game devs but there's nothing about games in it and we use it
for enterprise software dev. Interestingly, kanban was invented by Toyota who
used it to revolutionize their company's accuracy and productivity[2].

[0][http://trello.com](http://trello.com)
[1][http://codecks.io](http://codecks.io)
[2][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanban](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanban)

